# Falcon Rig Coordinates



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

All the waypoints were lost in my GPS. We are planning on going to Falcon Rig this weekend. Does anyone have coordinates?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not looking at my plotter right now; but this will put ya' there!

2740311
9552794

close enough, I bet I aint' far off


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't know how accurate Rip Charts is, however they show:

Flacon
27 40 40
95 52 50

Pretty darn close thot hat listed above.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

These numbers are from my GPS

27° 40.17' 95° 52.47'


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

How deep is the water around Falcon?


----------



## so-tex (Dec 12, 2008)

The water depth around Falcon is in the neighborhood of 350-375 feet.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

How far out is falcon?


----------



## Jacob Bynum (May 28, 2009)

The ripchart numbers are accurate. I used them last Sunday. Took me right to it


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

60 miles out of POC, 75 miles out of Port A.


----------



## randyerobbins (May 12, 2015)

is the Falcon rig still there?


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

54.5 miles as the crow flies from froggies in POC. so probably 50 miles from the jetties?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Falcon is still there holding tuna


----------



## Nauti Chef (Apr 16, 2010)

*Big Bait*

Falcon....... Big bait = Big Grouper Hang ON!!!


----------



## Jh1985 (Mar 15, 2012)

funny know people who go out there that just point the boat that way and make it there.... from the tripple rig out of poc jetties to the last channel marker bouy to the 282 rig to falcon... falcon is there but i think its become fished out...


----------



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

We were out there last week got a blunt bunch of blackfin


----------



## kr131380 (Jul 12, 2014)

how deep is the water? Any AJ's around


----------



## Dem Boyz (May 14, 2015)

350to 375 saw a couple AJ's caught last time I was there


----------



## kr131380 (Jul 12, 2014)

is the fishing better at day or night time?


----------

